# Differentiate between Steel and Aluminum props (decor Question)



## itawad (Aug 3, 2021)

Hello 

I'm looking into buying an out of service aluminum prop and finish into gloss finish for decor display. I have few offers to buy but need to check that I'm not buying a steel one (Lack of experience !).

ANy tips to know if its an aluminum rather than steel when buying?
I have Macqualy and sensenich metal props available to buy

THank you 
Imad


----------



## pbehn (Aug 3, 2021)

itawad said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm looking into buying an out of service aluminum prop and finish into gloss finish for decor display. I have few offers to buy but need to check that I'm not buying a steel one (Lack of experience !).
> 
> ...


A magnet?

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2021)

A note though .. trading isn't allowed on the forum even with or without the magnet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## itawad (Aug 3, 2021)

Wurger said:


> A note though .. trading isn't allowed on the forum even with or without the magnet.


No trading. Just seeking feedback and opinions. Thank you


----------



## MIflyer (Aug 3, 2021)

Read the manufacturer name and the model number on the prop and then research it.


----------



## MiTasol (Aug 3, 2021)

If it is a Curtiss prop it is about 50/50 steel or alloy and a magnet will answer
If it is a very large Aeroprop it may be steel
If it is Rotol or Hoover it may be Jablo but mainly alloy
Virtually everything else is alloy or wood


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 3, 2021)

Macauley or Sensenich will most likely be aluminium. I'm not aware that Sensenich have ever made a steel prop, but have a feeling the Macauley may have in the distant past.

But, yeah, go along and view with a magnet in hand.
Or use the model numbers to have a look at the FAA Type Certificate Data Sheet database if they're civilian props.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tom Fey (Aug 10, 2021)

Besise the magnet test, the WWII steel props are hollow, will "bong" instead of "tink" when you rap it hard with your knuckle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## itawad (Aug 10, 2021)

Tom Fey said:


> Besise the magnet test, the WWII steel props are hollow, will "bong" instead of "tink" when you rap it hard with your knuckle.


great point, thank you


----------

